# Confused by Easton Arrows Spine chart ...



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi .. let me say, I'm quite new in trad archery. For my compounds I use SFAX software to choose which arrow's spine is appropriate for my bows. But as SFAX doesn't support recurve bows (as far as I know), I took Easton selection chart to decide which spine would be suitable for my Bear recurve. BTW I'd like to use Easton Axis Traditional for now.

.. and I'm little bit confused ... You should start in column which corresponds your point's weight ... OK .. I use 100gr. But what about inserts ? There are either standard X Hit inserts (16 grains) or You can use brass ones (75 grains). Honestly I think there is a BIG difference if you use 116 grains top (insert + point) or use heavy combo - 175 grains (insert+point) to find which spine You need. 

But Easton table doesn't take inserts into account at all ? Or should I count up insert and point weights and use this value ? Or do I miss something ? Thank you for your comments ...


----------



## redribbon (Feb 19, 2015)

Your English is better than a lot of people who speak English primarily .

Use the 3rivers spine calculator . They can also sell you a 100 grain brass insert if you need.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

X2 on the 3Rivers calculator. Here's a link. http://www.3riversarchery.com/spinecalculator.asp


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

redribbon - thank you for compliment and THANK you for great link .. I didn't know this calculator, but it seems to be very sophisticated ...


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

In my opinion, point weight is part of the tuning process. Read www.acsbow.com/bowtuning.html click on 'download printable version'. 

100 grain points are a bad thing to plan for because it's hard to go lighter.

AND I don't like the above mentioned heavy inserts. They're glued in. If you have to go lighter, they have to be UNGLUED. Much easer to start with a 200 grain point and screw in lighter or heavier as called for.

AS for the most part, I believe people who use the insert that comes with the arrow disregard it's weight and just refer to 125 as the point weight. 

Bowmania


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

If you use a computer download Stu's Spine calculator (its free). Great way to play with many spine variables such as point weight. Easton's is very simplistic and not very useful.


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

OK, but basically ... should insert's weight be counted up into total point weight ? Example - if I use 100gr point and 25gr insert .. what is my "point weight" ? 100gr or 125gr ? And what if I use 75gr insert .. 100 or 175 as there 'd be big difference. Just wonder what Your opinion is ...


----------



## redribbon (Feb 19, 2015)

As I understand the 3rivers calculator is the stu miller calculator . There are slots for both point weight and insert weight , and yes they can be added together or considered as one. I'm on my first set of carbons. When I first got them they had light inserts. Were not flying good and that's when I found the calculator . It suggested more weight up front but I didn't have heavy points. I glued up what I did have . Tapered broad head adapters to wood arrow tapered to screw in point converters and screw in points. Shooting verified this was moving in the right direction . Next I changed inserts. I wanted the 100 grain brass but all that was available to me then were the 75 grain . It got better yet but still not there and then I finally got the 100 grain brass inserts. Since my arrows were assembled with low temperature hot melt, I was able to change the inserts. It would have been much easier with an array of different weight screw in points. I decided to use 125grain points because most broad heads are easily found in that weight and these are hunting arrows . You will need less point weight if you do not cut the arrows shorter, but I couldn't stand that much arrow hanging out in front of me.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I like the Gold Tip FACT weight system for playing with spine. I even modified my Easton inserts to accept the FACT weights so that I can use them instead of buying a bunch of different weight field points.


----------



## redribbon (Feb 19, 2015)

Huntinsker said:


> I like the Gold Tip FACT weight system for playing with spine. I even modified my Easton inserts to accept the FACT weights so that I can use them instead of buying a bunch of different weight field points.


I was thinking of giving the Gold tips a try. Can the weights be installed from the nock end of a carbon without removing the insert ? What Easton inserts did you modify ?


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

I believe 3Rivers calculator is Stu's calculator. If you are computer based then it is faster and more flexible to have the calculator installed on your computer. If you have a more than one bow or arrow set you can also build your own data set.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

redribbon said:


> I was thinking of giving the Gold tips a try. Can the weights be installed from the nock end of a carbon without removing the insert ? What Easton inserts did you modify ?


Yes the weights are installed behind the insert with a long allen wrench so you can reach all the way down the shaft to the insert. I modified the standard Easton insert for my Cabela's Stalker Xtremes which are identical to a Beman ICS Hunter. I just ran an 8-32 tap through the insert and out the back end so that it was threaded the whole way. 

If you want to use a small diameter shaft like the Axis Traditional, you can use the Gold Tip Kinetic insert in the Axis shafts and then use the .204" FACT weights that are designed for that internal diameter shaft. It's a really slick system if you don't want to buy odd weight broadheads or field points. I only own 100 and 125 gr points and then I play with the FACT weights for my desired total "point" weight.


----------



## redribbon (Feb 19, 2015)

Cool. Thanks for the info.


----------

